# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Movie search

## Dimitris

Hello everyone. I'm searching for an old russian movie. The story is about an undercover cop and a crew of thieves who want to rob a bank. The leader of the crew is an Armenian actor. The movie is old but it was with colours. I watched this movie with my grandfather one week before he died, about 2 months ago, and I want to watch it again. I also want english subtitles if they are available (because I don't know Russian, he was explaining to me what they were saying). Can you help me?

----------


## Alex80

You should remember more details, but probably it is: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...8C%D0%B7%D1%8F https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Me...not_Be_Changed
Probably most famous soviet movie with undercover police operation.

----------


## Alex80

P.P.S. 
with english subtitles: The Meeting Place Cannot Be Changed (1979) pt. 1 - Video Dailymotion 
Well... I must admit - translation always makes things worse than they was in the original.
Soviet specific is all lost in this subtitiles...

----------


## Dimitris

Yes, this is it. Thanks!

----------

